# On Demand issue THR22-100



## hitthepacecar (Feb 13, 2003)

Well, I can download on demand from channels I get for free. But I have two issues on demand download via internet/remote does not work . But the big issue is that the play back of on demand reboots the TIVO? The play back plays sound for a few seconds with black picture then reboots the TIVO. Only tried two thing a 6 minute highlights of Bruins from NBCSC and TBS movie. THR22-100 only a few weeks old, had bridge for Ethernet connection and use a new dish with SWM. This is the only unit in the house, internet connection is DSL (slow version live the sticks). Note I have seen pixelation twice in upper left corner on live and playback of shows with black upper and lower bands. Is this a hard drive issue on a new unit? Do I need to get the DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA to make on demand work? My issue with advance content has stopped along with the buffer issue (note unit was rebooted several times which did and did not fix issue).


----------



## vega (Apr 24, 2003)

I've got the same reboot symptom with most on demand shows. My unit also reboots if the on demand download experiences an error during its download, or at the start of the download.

I can sometimes tell when the unit will reboot after selecting a program to download, and the please wait screen stays up for over 1 minute, and the remote is unresponsive.

I'm not sure if this is a hard drive issue or a networking issue, nor is tech support. They have replaced my unit, but the new one does exactly the same thing.


----------



## ragmopp (Jan 18, 2004)

And I had a new unit installed this am, and it does the same thing.


----------



## loke (Jun 4, 2009)

Even after a search I didn't see this thread, so I posted a new one. I'll add to this to keep the discussion consolidated. 

I have seen one On Demand download reboot my Tivo when I try to play it. Everything else has worked, if it ever downloads. My issues do not seem to be related to the channel or show, since I can get certain episodes, and others will fail but eventual work after many retries.

There are certain things that just will not download. For example, I queue up a few episodes of Game of Thrones. I left it and when I returned, I had episodes 4, 7, and 9. I tried to again and it downloaded episode 1 successfully, then skipped the rest. I cannot get episode 2 to download after 10 tries. The download queue will show the item, will say preparing for a few minutes, then it will disappear without downloading. I've had the same problem with Homeland. I cannot get episode 1 to save my life. I've downloaded tons of movies and other shows and will randomly get most successfully and some failed. I've also swapped my hard drive and get the same results.


----------



## vega (Apr 24, 2003)

About half of what I've downloaded from On Demand has no picture, and will lock the receiver up solid for 1 minute, then force a reboot. It does not matter which channel I download from or what show, the result has been the same since new.

The response from DirecTv is this should not happen. I could have told them that. They have no solution, except to wait for a software upgrade, which they do not have any idea when it will be available.


----------



## gordon1fan (Feb 25, 2004)

I had this to happen to me twice yesterday. Waiting on a software fix!


----------



## SammyZ (May 12, 2012)

Any one else getting the flashing red flag on failed downloads?


----------



## loke (Jun 4, 2009)

SammyZ said:


> Any one else getting the flashing red flag on failed downloads?


The flag means that the license requires it be kept only for a limited time. On the info screen it will have the flag and a note regarding when it will be deleted. It will be solid up until just before, then start flashing, letting you know you better watch it soon.


----------



## phord (Jun 21, 2012)

loke said:


> There are certain things that just will not download. For example, I queue up a few episodes of Game of Thrones. I left it and when I returned, I had episodes 4, 7, and 9. I tried to again and it downloaded episode 1 successfully, then skipped the rest. I cannot get episode 2 to download after 10 tries. The download queue will show the item, will say preparing for a few minutes, then it will disappear without downloading. I've had the same problem with Homeland. I cannot get episode 1 to save my life. I've downloaded tons of movies and other shows and will randomly get most successfully and some failed. I've also swapped my hard drive and get the same results.


I've only had my THR-22 for a week, but I haven't seen any reboots while trying to watch OD shows. However, I haven't downloaded a lot of OD since so many of them don't work on the THR-22.

But I tried your Game of Thrones experiment on episode 2 and I got the same results you did. It says "Preparing" for a few minutes, and then it vanishes.

This kind of crap is why I haven't used OD very much. That, and there are too many teaser shows that eventually tell me they won't record on the THR-22. I hope a software update someday makes this thing a respectable DirecTV DVR. But for now, it's pretty clear they don't like Tivo over at DTV.


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

Been in contact with TiVo also, they cast all blame towards DTV. Neither company is that interested in making this thing work.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

TiVo does not support the THR22, DirecTV does.


----------



## ESPalmer (Jan 16, 2002)

Steve,

I must disagree with you on that point. BOTH companies bear responsibility when it comes to this unit. The Hardware is DTV, and the software is Tivo. One does not work without the other in place. If Tivo puts their stamp on a product, then they own at least part of it.

I personally am getting frustrated in that when you call DTV it is Tivos, and vice-versa. The only thing Tivo will accomplish by not addressing this (and other) issue is to drive loyal (since 1999) customers into the hands of one vendor units.

I enjoy both companies, but if push comes to shove I will be switching to a DTV only unit. Something I do not want to do.

Thanks for reading,
Scott


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Sorry, that's not how it works. TiVo's role in this is as a subcontractor to DirecTV. Your sole point of contact, as a customer, is DirecTV. It has been this way since 2004. Yes, in the grand scheme of things, TiVo, as the developer of the software, has a responsibility to make it work, but that responsibility is to DirecTV, not you. It is utterly pointless for you to contact TiVo and ask for help with or complain about the THR22, as the support contacts cannot help you with that.

I fully agree that DirecTV does not seem to be as "helpful" with THR22 issues as they can be for boxes with their own software, and understand that frustration with this causes customers to try to find some other channel for support, but going to TiVo for help isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## cword (Nov 4, 2015)

Make sure you set a static IP address for your TIVO. Call your internet provider for help or google it if you don't know how.


----------

